# Nandroid backup/restore with .606/7



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have to send in my phone because the power button is faulty. I have made a nandroid of the .606 rooted leak. Would I be able to restore with no problems off of the .607 leak or official GB build? Or is it safer to just reinstall 606 root and nandroid restore?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Just use advanced restore, and only restore /data.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

